# Xbox one/neverwinter



## pergamum362 (Jun 24, 2016)

anyone else playing this?


----------



## sunni (Jun 30, 2016)

Never winter is a good mmo but I haven't played in years


----------



## MonkeyGrinder (Jul 6, 2016)

I played it and max leveled a Guardian Fighter and Wizard a couple years ago. Actually leveled my Wizard doing nothing but mercenary work.
Got pretty bored with end game content really fast. I haven't touched the expansion content and stopped playing when the game was in it's vanilla stage.
My problem with it is that there's like 3 or 4 different forms of currency and all have varying uses.
The whole Astral Diamonds thing is a pain in the butt for the longest time. I farmed up enough of those purple mercenaries to literally fill all of my crafting slots and can hit the daily max amount of AD with them no problem. If you plan on delving into all that then buy the phone app so you can control it all via mobile.
If you wanna do solo play you also have helper retainers. The default ones cap out at like level 15 I think. That's about the equivalent of a level 30 character. Then there's upgrades you can buy that up their level caps up to level 30 (equivalent to a level 60 character) I'm thinking that costs a load of Astral Diamonds as well and they start to suffer badly once you've out leveled them. 
But they do give you a decent little buff while they're active on top of their combat abilities/dps (which are lackluster if you're maxed out and they're level 15).
Also pretty much anything in the game can be purchased via the auction house. Even those items that you get by logging in every day for a year strait. I think I grabbed one of those legendary angels for like 750k AD or something.
Since it's FTP and profits are based on micro transactions then there's sweatshops full of Koreans botting 19 accounts and flooding the market with everything. Which in turn gets them astral diamonds. Which in turn can buy Zenny (the currency you get with irl money) which they in turn sell for irl money at cheaper rates.
Armor and weapon smithing isn't really worthwhile or profitable besides unlocking more of the actual crafting slots.
Other than my own personal problems with it I have to say it is in fact a pretty fun game. If you're up to date on the whole Toril and Forgotten Realms lore they managed to do a pretty good job at fleshing it out in game. Although if you're a classic D&D fan the actual gameplay itself will kind of insult you with how over the top it is. So don't go into it with a D&D mindset and expectations.


----------



## pergamum362 (Aug 17, 2016)

MonkeyGrinder said:


> I played it and max leveled a Guardian Fighter and Wizard a couple years ago. Actually leveled my Wizard doing nothing but mercenary work.
> Got pretty bored with end game content really fast. I haven't touched the expansion content and stopped playing when the game was in it's vanilla stage.
> My problem with it is that there's like 3 or 4 different forms of currency and all have varying uses.
> The whole Astral Diamonds thing is a pain in the butt for the longest time. I farmed up enough of those purple mercenaries to literally fill all of my crafting slots and can hit the daily max amount of AD with them no problem. If you plan on delving into all that then buy the phone app so you can control it all via mobile.
> ...


Game has changed alot in the last year since its release on xbox one. Leadership armies are a thing of the past(removed ad and anything of value from leadership and pretty much all proffesions are useless at this time), the game has kind of taken a turn for the worse over the last six months. I have a near max pvp warlock(in top 3 pvp lock on dragon server, so im not new). There currently working on class balance (again) for mods ten and 11, along with reworking pvp. The game is still alot of fun, but most endgame items are now behind pay walls. Was just wondering if anyone on riu plays and wanted to run together. Im on xbox one.


----------



## pergamum362 (Aug 17, 2016)

On another note, im looking into buying a pc rig. My cousin introduced me to a new game in devolpment, should be released late this year or early next year. Camelot unchained...almost completely about realm vs realm pvp...exactly what im looking for in an mmo type game.


----------

